# Try full color on dark w/o white ink



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't fear trying full color prints on dark color shirts. Even on darker shirts you can get some interesting results. Just a couple examples of full color prints on a very dark sport gray and a deep orange. The orange print seems to glow- the dark sport gray looks really cool and smoky. I used DTGInks on Gildan 2000 sport gray and orange. Printed at 360 x360 dual CMYK single pass. Cured at 350 for 60 seconds using silicon paper and a teflon sheet on a heat press.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I like the dark gray, looks vintage


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Those look really great Michele  I always say people dont realize what they can do with dtg's. Once you open your imagination there are endless possibilities


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

We do this all the time with our GT-541. It's a fascinating experience.

Hubby and I go round and round about sport grey. He complains that the color kills the art color. That's what I like about it.


----------



## gburgbeemer (Jul 26, 2008)

Mistewoods said:


> Don't fear trying full color prints on dark color shirts. Even on darker shirts you can get some interesting results. Just a couple examples of full color prints on a very dark sport gray and a deep orange. The orange print seems to glow- the dark sport gray looks really cool and smoky. I used DTGInks on Gildan 2000 sport gray and orange. Printed at 360 x360 dual CMYK single pass. Cured at 350 for 60 seconds using silicon paper and a teflon sheet on a heat press.


This is Way Cool--its analagous to using filters in photography of effects with digital photography--very artistic and the possibilities are there for very interesting effects. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## max-au (Jul 1, 2008)

The grey looks really good...How does it go in the wash?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

It looks fantastic after washing-it is on the third or fourth wash and doesn't look any different.


----------



## xballicon (Nov 27, 2007)

Great info Michele.Have you ever tried printing just a black graphic image on the grey shirt? How does the contrast look?If you have any more pictures like the other two I would love to see them. Thx


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll try to get a few more pictures.

If you want to experiment to get a general idea- buy some different darker color papers ( maybe construction paper would work too) and print images on them with a regular printer. 

Black images can be printed on shirts as dark as chocolate brown, dark gray, deep red, hunter green with pretty good results. But they are subtle. The colors are transparent when printed so they are muted and influenced by the background color.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

It is a little bit difficult to get a good picture of the dark colored shirts- at least for me. This is the same color gray as the other tiger is on. The purple is a very deep purple.


----------

